# First try at chuck roast burnt ends



## Suam461 (Jun 5, 2018)

I’m not brave enough to try brisket yet, but I love burnt ends! Gave this recipe a try today with a 3 lb chuck roast. Dry rub and Worcestershire overnight, in the smoker @ 245-265 and I hit 190 right at 7 hours. Cubed him up and back in with more spice, sauce, and a little brown sugar, stirring every 20 minutes. It was just perfect at 1 1/2 hours.
The hardest part was deciding what to serve them with (I could just eat them plain with a fork to be honest) Ended up doing some red potatoes in the smoker in a foil pack while the meat was resting and made them into garlic mashed potatoes and sautéed asparagus. 
These little meat chunks were super tender with that lovely crispy candied outside and I’m definitely adding this one to the regular rotation!
-L


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 5, 2018)

YEAP! Looks gooood!  
This is on my smoking wish list!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks like a fantastic meal!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## xray (Jun 6, 2018)

These look awesome! Like Yankee, these too are on my smoking wish list.

Well, I am on staycation next week with the wife being out of town. I’ll have to get these done.

Thanks for the kick in the pants!


----------



## Smoke23 (Jun 6, 2018)

Now that’s a fantastic looking meal!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 7, 2018)

Those look mighty fine to me, one of my new found favorites. I did some a short time ago and they're sitting in a deep freeze waiting to be eaten.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm sold !! I usualy use brisket for burnt ends but all this talk and pics of chuck roast burnt ends has me wanting to give it a try !! 
Thanks for the share and the ends looks great !! 

Cheers , Greg


----------



## Ishi (Jun 18, 2018)

Those look tasty! I’ve never cooked burnt ends.... now it’s on my to do list!


----------

